# Dive Chart or Trolling Depth for Rapala J13



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Does anyone have a dive chart or trolling depth for Rapala J13. I see the Precision Trolling App does not have the Jointed Floating Rapala listed. I use them a lot for the shallow walleye along with the HJ and P10s. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm we have a really old and out dated book with some dive charts at my uncle's. Next time I'm there I'll check it for you.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks! I guess they are the same as the f12 but I would rather not assume...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is from a large sheet of depth charts that I have. I'm not at liberty to share the whole sheet, here's the J-13

Depth. Line out 
2. 5
3. 9
4. 11
5. 18
6. 24
7. 30
8. 40
9. 50
10. 60
11. 74
12. 89
13. 110
14. 141


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks triton,i coudnt find it....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fyi i think the floating jointed rapalas are one of the most under rated baits out there!!!
They catch anything,anywhere.... for uswhen i fished more with my uncle they were are "last resort" bait that always seamed to pull through.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree. Walleye, pike, Muskie killers.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

They are great some nights.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

triton175 said:


> This is from a large sheet of depth charts that I have. I'm not at liberty to share the whole sheet, here's the J-13
> 
> Depth. Line out
> 2. 5
> ...




The dive chart is the same from my old trolling depth book.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just skimming through i didnt see the mentioned bait. But heres rapalas dive chart
https://www.rapala.com/content/rapala-product-info/rapala-depth-chart.html


----------

